# Pancit



## Scherle

Magandang araw!

Ano po ang English translation ng Pancit?

Halimbawa: 

Nagluto ako ng Pancit.

I cooked noodles.

Maraming Salamat po!


----------



## DotterKat

Here, restaurants describe pancit as "*Filipino-style stir fried noodles*" and I think that would be an acceptable translation for it as well. (By the way, palabok is called "stir fried noodles in shrimp sauce.")


----------



## niernier

Funny. I didn't know the English translations would be that long. How about sotanghon and bihon?


----------



## DotterKat

What a coincidence! I was at 99 Ranch the other day and saw packets of Filipino noodles. I have always known that *bihon* is *rice vermicelli* but I learned from that shopping trip that *sotanghon* is _*cellophane noodles*_ or *mung bean noodles*.


----------



## Scherle

Thank you!


----------



## Scherle

DotterKat said:


> Here, restaurants describe pancit as "*Filipino-style stir fried noodles*" and I think that would be an acceptable translation for it as well. (By the way, palabok is called "stir fried noodles in shrimp sauce.")


 
How about pancit canton? Is Filipino-style stir fried noodles also acceptable for that?

Thank you!


----------



## DotterKat

In places where there is a fairly large Filipino community, like California, words like "lumpia" and "pancit" are in common usage even among those who are not of Filipino descent (these foods are staples in farmers' markets and community fairs). So I would not be surprised to find, at least in a California restaurant, for that dish to be simply called *pancit canton* (canton noodles also being fairly well known as an ingredient). However, if I had to translate it, probably *stir-fried canton noodles* or *Filipino style stir-fried canton noodles* would be sufficient ("Filipino style" added only to differentiate it from other Asian cuisines using the same canton noodles, which is very common in highly diversified places, again like California).


----------



## Scherle

Thank you!


----------

